
Ask HN: Blindsided by massive counter offer - relo_worries
Recently I was offered a great job at a major tech company out west (I live on East Coast). I officially put my notice in two weeks ago, and my manager understood the opportunity, but also asked if I would listen to offers to get me to stay. I told them it was probably pointless, because the offer out west was for so much money and included sign on, stock, etc. I also communicated I would need a severance guarantee out of concerns they would just look to replace me if I stayed. Today they came back with a massive counter offer, mostly better than the west coast job, plus the severance, plus a better title&#x2F;responsibility. I’m completely blindsided.<p>I like my current job. It’s not like I was actively interviewing, the new company recruited me. I’ve already accepted the new job so I would hate the burn that bridge but at the same time I’m not really sure what to do about this massive counter offer, as I was completely caught off guard.<p>Has anyone been in a similar position before (getting a huge counter offer from a job you like)? How did you approach it? What did you end up doing? How was the result?
======
adventured
In circumstances like what you're describing, where both job choices seem
reasonable, the single biggest consideration is lifestyle.

Questions that fall under lifestyle: Where do you want to live? (culture,
weather, cost of living etc) How does either decision impact your family? What
kind of hours / time demands does each job require? (and how that relates to
quality of life, family, etc)

------
trevordixon
Ask for more! They've been paying you as little as they could get away with,
and they're now realizing they underestimated. Ask them to significantly beat
the other offer to make up for the past underpaid years. If they're only
willing to match it, they're still paying you as little as they have to. Take
your allegiance elsewhere.

~~~
chrisbennet
In fairness, the West coast company is probably _also_ paying "as little as
the have to" as well.

------
no-s
having a guaranteed severance means you have an employment contract and this
may mean you are no longer working "at will". If you are seriously considering
accepting the counter you should quickly make sure the offer is real and
beyond clawback. Consult an attorney who can advise you on employment
contracts and and labor law and such.

------
JoeAltmaier
Its your choice now. Folks, especially on the West Coast, understand you have
choices, and I don't imagine any bridges would be burned.

For my part, the new opportunity would be more attractive because I enjoy
change.

